# NTLDR fehlt bei Kubuntu Installation



## NCphalon (20. März 2010)

Moin,

ich will mal probeweise Kubuntu auf mein Netbook installiern, aber wenn ich von der externen Festplatte mit den Dateien aus der ISO booten will, sagt er mir, dass NTLDR fehlt. Komisch is halt nur, dass diese Datei für die Linux installation ja eigentlich net benötigt wird^^

Un wenn ich die Netbook Version installieren will, erkennt dieser usb-creator die externe Platte net (vermutlich weil diese als normale Festplatte angezeigt wird un net als Wechseldatenträger).


----------



## Bauer87 (20. März 2010)

Den NTLDR such er, weil im Master Boot Record noch was von Windows steht. Am besten, du installierst direkt (ohne USK-Creator) auf die externe Platte.


----------



## NCphalon (20. März 2010)

Das mit dem usb-creator hab ich garnet erst hinbekommen... kann ich den MBR irgendwie ändern?


----------



## Ryokage (20. März 2010)

Naja, mach einfach mal die Partition komplett platt (also löschen, nicht nur formatieren) und erstell dann bei der Linux Installation eine neue, dann sollte es auf alle Fälle klappen, Dateisystem ist eh ein anderes, da kann man das alte auch gleich löschen.


----------



## NCphalon (20. März 2010)

Hab die Partition gelöscht, ntldr fehlt immernoch


----------



## Bauer87 (20. März 2010)

NTLDR hat nichts mit der Partition zu tun, da es direkt im MBR gefordert wird. Beim Booten wird erst im MBR geschaut, was gestartet werden soll. Wenn da auf den NTLDR verwiesen wird, wird auch der gesucht. Daher solltest du auch eine voll Installation auf die Platte machen — dann kannst du recht einfach auswählen, dass dort auf Grub verwiesen werden soll.


----------



## NCphalon (20. März 2010)

Die Fehlermeldung kommt aber bevor ich was Installiern kann...


----------



## Bauer87 (20. März 2010)

Kannst du nicht von CD oder USB starten?


----------



## lazy (20. März 2010)

Bauer87 schrieb:


> Kannst du nicht von CD oder USB starten?



Genau, falls du von irgendwas (nur nicht der Festplatte) starten kannst mach das und lösche alle Partitionen und erstelle anschließend neue. Ansonsten schau doch mal im Netz, da gibt es genug Anleitungen wie man das alles einrichtet


----------



## NCphalon (20. März 2010)

Alle Partitionen will ich net löschen, will Kubuntu erstma nur als Zweitsystem.

CD Laufwerk hat das Ding net und en USB-Stick hab ich frühestens am Montag, da meiner seit ner Weile kaputt is un mein Vadda seinen in der Firma liegen lassen hat.


----------



## lazy (20. März 2010)

Es gibt doch so extra Netbookversionen von Ubuntu, nimm doch die anstatt Kubuntu, Gnome ist erstmal eh einfacher für den Einstieg  

Wenn du es nur testen willst installiere es doch in einer VM. Welches OS hast du noch installiert?


----------



## NCphalon (20. März 2010)

XP

Un die Systeme kenn ich schon, ich will nur wissen ob es auf dem Netbook einigermaßen flüssiges Arbeiten ermöglicht un dazu is ne VM eher schlecht geeignet.

Zur Netbook Version:



			
				NCphalon schrieb:
			
		

> Un wenn ich die Netbook Version installieren will, erkennt dieser usb-creator die externe Platte net (vermutlich weil diese als normale Festplatte angezeigt wird un net als Wechseldatenträger).


----------



## Bauer87 (21. März 2010)

Man installiert ja auch nicht vom USB-Creator. Der ist nur dafür da, dass man einen LIVE-USB-Datenträger bekommt. Von dem auf USB befindlichen System kann man dann installieren.

Für einen Geschwindigkeitstest sind USB-Sticks und -Festplatten übrigens mehr als schlecht geeignet: USB ist einfach viel langsamer als ne interne Platte. Da ist das Ergebnis mit Wubi - Ubuntu Installer for Windows deutlich aussagekräftiger. (Wenn es auch immer noch nicht an eine normale Installation heran reicht.)


----------



## NCphalon (21. März 2010)

Glaub ich muss mal einiges Klarstellen^^

Ich wollte mit dem USB-Creator eine live CD auf der externen Platte erzeugen und von dieser dann Kubuntu auf eine Freie Partition der Festplatte installieren.

Probleme:
-externe Platte wird von USB-Creator net erkannt
-Wenn die ganz normalen Dateien aus der ISO auf der Platte sind kommt die Meldung NTLDR fehlt.


----------



## m-o-m-o (21. März 2010)

lazy schrieb:


> Es gibt doch so extra Netbookversionen von Ubuntu, nimm doch die anstatt Kubuntu, Gnome ist erstmal eh einfacher für den Einstieg



Öhm, ich behaupte zwar das KDE besser ist, aber wir legen den flamewar erst mal beiseite ok?  

Aber er hat schon recht, KDE ist auf Netbooks genauso schlimm wie Crysis auf der Geforce 6. Tu es dir nicht an. Nimm entweder den Ubuntu Netbook Remix oder den Ubuntu Moblin Remix. Beides läuft tadellos auf Netbooks (wie meins).

BTT: Ist die Startreihenfolge überhaupt richtig? Im BIOS würde ich in der Bootreihenfolge  die interne HDD als "letzte" möglichkeit einstellen.

Ist das schon richtig so?

 Windows oder Linux auf PC?

    Win:  Probier das ganze nochmal mit dem UsBuntu Live Creator.
Kostenloser uSbuntu Live Creator-Download

    Linux: Handelt es sich um Ubuntu findest du ein grafisches Tool unter System->Systemverwaltung->USB Startmedien erstellen. Hast du kein Ubuntu, versuche folgendes in der Konsole:

sudo dd if="/pfad/zum/image" of="/dev/name der platte"

Wichtig: bei of KEINE partition angeben also zB sdc statt sdc1, sonst geht es nicht.


Sollte alles nicht funktionieren, dann kannst du ja ein externes DVD laufwerk benutzen.

Auf gutes Gelingen mit deinem Netbook!


----------

